# Best prep for M16?



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Mike, 

I'm planning to buy Meguiars M16 wax. I wonder what's the best preparation for paint in reasonable condition (paint will be polished light 1x / 1 - 1.5 years). Meguiars M20 or M21 (as mild cleaners are in it)? Or you have another proposal?
How quickly can M16 be applied after M20/M21 (since there are some solvents in M16)?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## nope-mx5 (Apr 4, 2010)

I got a tip to do snowfoam, 2 bucket wash, clay + wash again, duragloss 101, duragloss 111 then MG #16.

Total newbie here, so I have to trust recommendations myself 
(Probably going with degreaser + iron-x after snowfoam aswell.)

-n


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

I personally think M16 has strong solvent, so it'll wipe out any sealant/wax below it. Furthermore M16 is very durable, so you probably won't need sealant anyway to add durability


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

nope-mx5 said:


> I got a tip to do snowfoam, 2 bucket wash, clay + wash again, duragloss 101, duragloss 111 then MG #16.
> 
> Total newbie here, so I have to trust recommendations myself
> (Probably going with degreaser + iron-x after snowfoam aswell.)
> ...


I prefer to stay with the same brand. Mike any recommendations what paint cleaner to use?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Black Widow said:


> I prefer to stay with the same brand. Mike any recommendations what paint cleaner to use?


Working by hand or machine?

If you want to stay within the same line of products for chemical compatibility then what do you have already from Meguiar's?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I work with the high speed buffer and DA.
I currently use only M105 and M205 from Meguiars for correction of the paint. I'm looking for a non or very mild abrassive preparation for M16. I currently have nothing available from the Meguiar's line so I'm free to go in all directions but want to keep it simple and effective.
Thanks.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Black Widow said:


> I work with the high speed buffer and DA.
> I currently use only M105 and M205 from Meguiars for correction of the paint. I'm looking for a non or very mild abrassive preparation for M16. I currently have nothing available from the Meguiar's line so I'm free to go in all directions but to keep it simple and effective.
> Thanks.


M205 is a very fine finishing polish, you could top the paint with M16 after polishing with M205

You could also try their new Ultimate Polish or something like the #9 Swirl Remover 2.0


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I ordered a bottel of #9 Swirl Remover 2.0


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

That should be fine.


----------

